# Immersion Blender, who has one?



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

the correct question should be: who "uses" one ?
I bought one at my Thrift Shop 10 years ago (just because Emeril has one).
used it once to make potato soup - worked great.
haven't used it since. . . . . but, yes, I "have" one.

.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I have one and use it often. It's a good tool for more serious home cooks. I believe I have the kitchenaid model, I like it.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a 2 speed, use it every week. Forget the brand. One important feature: the blender end easily comes off the motor for cleaning. We didn’t pay a lot, certainly didn’t get a fancy chef sponsored brand. Works very well in place of a wire whisk.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Johnny_inFL said:


> the correct question should be: who "uses" one ?
> I bought one at my Thrift Shop 10 years ago (just because Emeril has one).
> used it once to make potato soup - worked great.
> haven't used it since. . . . . but, yes, I "have" one.
> ...


Haha


----------



## In Ontario (Oct 5, 2018)

I do, and it gets used..It is the Braun MultiQuick. It's simple, not expensive and rated highly on the America's Test Kitchen YouTube channel, I think they have good reviews.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a Hamilton Beach that was given to me for Christmas years ago. I use it in pureeing fruit for canning and occasionally in other things. Not often enough to even remember what.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn’t even ask why she wants one. My cousin, in Ohio, made and canned the best applesauce. She cooked it in a huge kettle on the stove in her garage where she did her canning. Then she’d jab her Immersion Blender a few times down into the cooked apples so it wasn’t puréed but had some small chunks of apples. 

She also added a tiny bit of elderberry juice she canned to give her applesauce a slight bit of color.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I use mine fairly often for pancake batter and sometimes for blending sauces or gravy. I think my current one is a Hamilton Beach. I keep the old one in the garage for mixing small batches of plaster, floor leveler, etc. and stirring paint.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Had one, never used it...sold it at my nieces yard sale.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Had one, never used it...sold it at my nieces yard sale.


They are handy when making preserves. Don't have to pick up a heavy pot dump or ladle cooked fruit into a blender.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I have one, the same one for 20+ years. I don't use it a lot but when I do it is the right tool for the job. I had experience with the commercial model from my food service years.

Listing a few of the things I have used it for: making refried beans from cooked beans, making a meat sauce finer by blending the cooked meat in the pan, making a smoothie or shake when you don't want to clean the blender or anytime you want whip / blend a small quantity of anything, making crushed tomatoes from diced or whole.

Mine came with a cup for doing all of the above but any glass or storage container works just fine.

The single cup or container takes up a lot less room in the DW than the blender or food processor parts do. The rinsed out vessel allows a quick cleaning pot for the blender and the blending action does a fine job of cleaning the tool.

That should start your though processes working.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have one but have been wanting one, I may rethink getting one now. lol


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Same here. Have one, used it maybe twice in 20 years.
However. It would be great if she likes making creamy soup and it can help for making vinigrette for someone who is not proficient with a whisk.
It has enough uses to escape the label "Gadget". But a very close call.
Chefs do use them and by that account, it is a gift that could be used frequently by the right person.
They also they are not expensive.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

And according to Emeril Lagasse when using an immersion blender you aren't blending, you are boatmotoring and you are using the boat motor. Think about it.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

We got one, I think, as a wedding present 37 years ago. It died at some point and we are on our 2nd. Current one is a Braun and I think so was the original. Not particularly expensive. We pretty much just use it for making what the missus calls a fruit drinks; any combination of banana, fresh/frozen strawberries or raspberries, some citrus juice and maybe a splash of ginger ale for some fizz. Pretty much whatever is around at the time. All in an effort to force up to be healthy (while we wash it down with fries or something). The 'motorboat' analogy is apt.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Really appreciate all the opinions. I probably could have made smoother gravy yrs ago if I’d had one.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Really appreciate all the opinions. I probably could have made smoother gravy yrs ago if I’d had one.


Are you kind of a fast mover?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> And according to Emeril Lagasse when using an immersion blender you aren't blending, you are boatmotoring and you are using the boat motor. Think about it.


I never missed "Emeril Live" over several years. I learned a lot from him.
I started watching cooking shows when I was a kid. From Julia Child to Bobby Flay. I don't watch as much today. But it was one reason I became so interested in cooking.
Why I graduated high school I had two choices. Get a job or go to college. I got a job, but always look back and should have gone to culinary school.



Startingover said:


> Really appreciate all the opinions. I probably could have made smoother gravy yrs ago if I’d had one.


You do not need a boat motor to make smooth gravy. You need a roux.


----------



## pocojo (Aug 28, 2020)

Startingover said:


> We’re talking about xmas gifts at my house.
> 
> daughter wants an Immersion Blender. Who has one and what do you use it for? And what brand do you have?


I have had one with a plastic housing in the past and the housing split while blending hot pea soup. I would recommend you get one with a stainless steel housing. Now I have a Mueller brand one in stainless and love it. If you make your own salad dressing with oil and vinegar (the oil and vinegar will separate very quickly) if you blend the mixture it will become an emulsion that will stay mixed for a very long time. Be very careful with these blenders as the blades are extremely sharp and will remove a finger tip in a heartbeat. Good luck.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a Braun immersion blender I got for $5 at a yard sale more than 10 yrs ago. I got it because it’s the same brand and model I used to use in the lab for mixing soil and water samples. 

I use my Braun when pureeing for soups. I also use it regularly to dissolve OxiClean powder in very hot water. Less steps involved cleaning it than cleaning the 2 mixing attachments of my hand blender.


----------



## pocojo (Aug 28, 2020)

I agree 100%, thanks for your response. You got a good deal on that one as I paid significantly higher for mine on Amazon. Good luck to you.
Pocojo


----------



## pocojo (Aug 28, 2020)

Druidia said:


> I have a Braun immersion blender I got for $5 at a yard sale more than 10 yrs ago. I got it because it’s the same brand and model I used to use in the lab for mixing soil and water samples.
> 
> I use my Braun when pureeing for soups. I also use it regularly to dissolve OxiClean powder in very hot water. Less steps involved cleaning it than cleaning the 2 mixing attachments of my hand blender.





Druidia said:


> I have a Braun immersion blender I got for $5 at a yard sale more than 10 yrs ago. I got it because it’s the same brand and model I used to use in the lab for mixing soil and water samples.
> 
> I use my Braun when pureeing for soups. I also use it regularly to dissolve OxiClean powder in very hot water. Less steps involved cleaning it than cleaning the 2 mixing attachments of my hand blender.


Addition to previous. I think all Braun products are some of the best.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

An immersion blender is essential for making pureed soups. We used to spoon the hot soup into a food processor in batches, which is very messy. The immersion blender doesn't result in 4 new things to wash (food processor bowl, blade, and top, and an extra bowl or pot to temporarily store the pureed soup batches). Just one thing has to be washed, the detachable blade unit.

(Full credit to my wife, who insisted on buying one despite my scoffing. One of the best kitchen appliances we have.)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks. Like other specific things on her list, over the years, I let her pick them out then I keep them until Christmas morning.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow. I had daughter choose which immersion blender she wanted. Ordered it today December 13 and guess when it will be delivered. February!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Wow. I had daughter choose which immersion blender she wanted. Ordered it today December 13 and guess when it will be delivered. February!


Why?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

My kid (55) sister, uses one quite a lot.

She kept burning up the motor on the cheapo brands that she bought, So about 5 years ago, I, being a good BIG BROTHER, bought her a Braun one, I have not heard that she has burned up another one.

So, I hope that you picked a quality one the first time, and waiting until February, is ridiculous, even here in ORDER CITY, Wyoming. 

ED


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree with de-nagorg; waiting until February is ridiculous. No reason it should take more than a week.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Why?


Back ordered


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> My kid (55) sister, uses one quite a lot.
> 
> She kept burning up the motor on the cheapo brands that she bought, So about 5 years ago, I, being a good BIG BROTHER, bought her a Braun one, I have not heard that she has burned up another one.
> 
> ...


Aren’t you the best brother. Yes this is a good one. Glad I ordered 2 other things for her. One arrived the other thing hasn’t and it’s from QVC and their tracking isn’t very good.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Aren’t you the best brother. Yes this is a good one. Glad I ordered 2 other things for her. One arrived the other thing hasn’t and it’s from QVC and their tracking isn’t very good.


Thanks Rae!

Here is my favorite recipe.

1 pint of Vanilla Ice Cream.

1 pint of frozen Blueberries.

1 pint of Whole Milk.

All in a 1/2 gallon Beer Mug.

Blended with the immersion blender.

Makes a very good Blueberry Blizzard, like Dairy Queen, but at home for less money. 

Now say BLUEBERRY BLIZZARD 3 times fast. 😉 


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Thanks Rae!
> 
> Here is my favorite recipe.
> 
> ...


YUM


----------

